# Any Zero entry Pools in Orlando



## Steve1969 (May 28, 2007)

Want to take my 3 yr old to Orlando this fall and was wondering if any Timeshares ahve zero entry pools. thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## IreneLF (May 28, 2007)

I believe there's a nice one at Orange Lake that he can just walk in to. Some nice "mushroom" type fountains in that area for little kids too.


----------



## beanie (May 28, 2007)

star island has one


----------



## CMF (May 28, 2007)

*Marriott has at least 2.*

There is one at Horizons and one at Grande Vista.

Charles


----------



## cindi (May 28, 2007)

Also at Vistana Villages.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 28, 2007)

*Vistana Orlando & Vistana Villages -- Both.*




cindi said:


> Also at Vistana Villages.


Ditto Vistana Orlando (the older Vistana timeshare right off Rt. 535). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (May 28, 2007)

My knee-jerk reaction is that there are many of them.  As Orlando is the most family-friendly of any destination, my knee jerks in the direction of _most of them._

(I should get that knee fixed.)

When we sold our ugly little resort in the Westgate system, one of the things the buyer wanted was a zero-entry pool because one their children has an affliction requiring it.  He sent a friend by to confirm that the pool was, and that sealed the deal.

RI at OL is, as are other pools there, maybe except for the Olympic pool which seems to be up in the air right now (an amazing feat for a swimming pool!  )

Our youngins have never had any problems with the zero-entry ends of the OL pools, although they cannot resist that temptation to run and jump into the deeper sections.


----------



## Lisa P (May 28, 2007)

Fairfield/Wyndham Bonnet Creek has one too.


----------



## mattman27 (May 29, 2007)

Three year old, ZERO entry. 

The answer is Horizons. They have two of them and three year olds can go bananas for a week. 

Enjoy


----------



## spiceycat (May 30, 2007)

disney's SSR and BCV (not at the BCV - but the SALB)


----------



## Carl D (May 30, 2007)

spiceycat said:


> disney's SSR and BCV (not at the BCV - but the SALB)


And speculating that AKV will also have one. I believe AKL does, and amenities will be shared.


----------



## littlestar (May 30, 2007)

For a three year old, I'd choose Horizons by Marriott hands down. It's perfect for that age. There's two zero entry pools and a nice water play area with pop jets, interactive water features. Here's some pictures from our trip last April:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0CbOGThs5YsXGA&v_r=t


----------



## Blues (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, littlestar.  We're thinking of taking our granddaughter (oh, and her parents  ) to Disney World next spring, when she'll be 5.  This looks ideal!


----------



## sml2181 (May 31, 2007)

HGVC International Drive has one too, not the main pool but the second pool.


----------



## Teresa (Jun 2, 2007)

*Liki Tiki*

Try Liki Tiki (or whatever the name it is now).   Your 3 yr. old will LOVE it.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheraton Vistana Resort - Lakes Pool is zero entry.


----------

